
The Printer We Need - fern12
https://medium.com/@anildash/the-printer-we-need-d0460d6423c
======
rayiner
I don’t get people complaining about printers. Get any HP LaserJet Pro that’s
$150 or more. It’ll last for years, go thousands of pages before needing a new
toner cartridge, and won’t jam.

~~~
trapperkeeper74
Having supported enterprise laser printers at scale:

The low-end printers don't usually have repair parts and their operating costs
are higher because their toner cartridges are small and relatively expensive.

This in contrast to the very large and initially-expensive laser printers:
plenty of repair parts, fewer failures and cost per page is lower.

If you want the lowest TCO printer, the safest bet is a mid-high end model.
For personal use, buy a used flagship laser printer 2-3 generations old.

People buy inkjet printers because their initial acquisition costs are low but
they don't think about amortized cost per page.

~~~
fuzzygroup
Hi,

> the safest bet is a mid-high end model. For personal use, buy a used
> flagship laser printer 2-3 generations old.

Can you a specific recommendation? Thanks in advance.

------
macinjosh
I haven't had an issue with my printer in many years. It is an Epson all-in-
one ink jet that cost $80. It sits in my office, connected to Wi-Fi. When I
want to print or scan something from my iPhone, iPad, or MacBook Pro I just
click/tap the button.

I order remanufactured ink cartridges from China via Amazon. For less than $16
bucks I get 4 black cartridges and 2 cyan, yellow, and magenta.

Easy peasy.

~~~
vikingcaffiene
Links? My printer just tanked and I'll never buy HP anything ever again.

~~~
macinjosh
Don't think the printer is made any more it is the Epson Stylus NX430. The new
version is the Epson Expression Home XP-440 [0]

I use Toner Clinic for remanufactured ink [1]

0: [https://www.amazon.com/Epson-Expression-XP-440-Wireless-
Prin...](https://www.amazon.com/Epson-Expression-XP-440-Wireless-
Printer/dp/B06W9K5FD2/ref=dp_ob_title_ce) 1:
[https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_2?fst=p90x%3A1%2Cas%3Ao...](https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=sr_nr_n_2?fst=p90x%3A1%2Cas%3Aoff&rh=n%3A172640%2Ck%3AToner+Clinic&keywords=Toner+Clinic&ie=UTF8&qid=1504640604&rnid=2941120011)

------
jasikpark
This is obviously the device Juicero was meant to create. A physically
overengineered, easy to use printer with ecologically friendly ink cartridges.
Their design philosophy is perfect for it!

